

Ask HN: What technology is used to build the Y Pipes Canvas - hariis

What technology is used to build the Yahoo! Pipes Canvas (editor) portion?
What others can be used?
-Thanks
======
timb
check out <http://javascript.neyric.com/wireit/>

------
jmonegro
Javascript. Flash and Silverlight are alternatives.

